# Anesthesia Code for Forane Therapy



## Pamela Gower (Dec 3, 2010)

A 7 year old with severe asthma, on maximum therapy with Albuteral, intubated and sedated, was treated with Forane Therapy under anesthesia.  Since there is not a ASA for inhalation therapy, would it be approperiate to use the unlisted CPT 31899, ASA 00520 (Anesthesia for closed chest procedures;(including bronchoscopy) not otherwise specified)?  Any input would be appreciated.


----------

